# PDF manual for Brush Bandit 250XP?



## ponderosatree (Jul 9, 2009)

Anyone know where I could download a PDF copy of a repair/maintenance manual for a Brush Bandit 250XP chipper?


----------



## ArborquipSP (Jul 9, 2009)

They dont have them online. you can buy them from the dealer. I am the dealer in sacramento and I have one in stock.

Scott


----------

